
Japan’s first VR porn festival shutdown because too many people wanted to come - monsieurpng
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2016/07/04/vr-porn-festival-people-cant-come/
======
chmaynard
Pun intended?

~~~
calbear81
It probably should have read in the past-tense "shutdown because too many
people came" which would have been an extremely obvious pun (intended).

VR porn is going to be such a lucrative market but won't get past the app
store gatekeepers.

